# Tru-cut H-20



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

https://lawton.craigslist.org/grd/6193950366.html

Hi all, I am looking to invest in a reel mower, but there seem to be so many choices and opinions out there. I came across the link above, and was hoping you could provide input as to whether this is a good Mower and a fair deal. It appears to be in better shape than many of the McLane mowers I see on Craigslist, but it is also more expensive.

I currently have a Honda rotary mower, but it just doesn't go as low as I would like. I plan on leveling my lawn soon, and would like to reap the benefits with a reel mower that cuts lower and cleaner.

Thanks you in advance for your feedback, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it, seems to be in good condition. My first reel was a TruCut and was $600, and didn't look as nice.

I purchased a ReelRoller for another $175ish. You'll want a Roller for the front, so make sure to take that into consideration when looking.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd jump on that in a heart beat. I saw it pop up a few days ago and would have already snatched it if I didn't just buy a like new 25in Mclane.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, looks nice!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Agree with the above. It seems like a good deal based on the looks. Almost looks brand new. Check the usual. Bedknife. Reel. Chains. Make sure it runs and cuts as is. Honda engine too!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Perhaps think about replacing the "abate-a-weed" sticker with a TLF sticker. :thumbup:


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Y'all are the best - thank you for the great feedback. I went ahead and purchased it. I can't wait to use it. I'll need a roller; not sure if I'll purchase or attempt a DIY. I'll search the threads first.

Ware - I agree, where can I pick up a sticker?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

DetroitRocker said:


> Ware - I agree, where can I pick up a sticker?


http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=279


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice and congrats on the new reel!


----------

